# Sheet Metal Date Codes



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

Since the weather has started to turn nice I have had the chance to get the GTO out and do some bonding. 

I am not familiar with GM date stampings on the sheetmetal and would like a lesson please.

I found a stamp on the bottom of the front valance/pan, I also got dates from the lip inside both front fenders. I will post the fender pictures.

I got a different type of number from the underside of the trunk lid. I will post that one also.

I need to know where the numbers are found on the doors, hood and quarter panels, and any other places I can look for dates.

This is a basic thing but I have only been dealing with Mustangs for the last 20 or so years and I am having to learn all about the GTO, so thanks in advance for your response.

Mark


----------



## redandwhite66 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ever get an answer??


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

I too am curious ???


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Bumping, because inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I am not aware of a definitive explanation for the date codes but some theories have been tossed about. One of the most reasonable ideas goes like this: The body shop panels contain one or two alpha characters followed by a week code. Assemblies, such as the deck lid seem to also have a part number following the week code. If true, the deck lid in your photo was stamped in the 47th week.

The bolt on parts.....fenders, front wheel wells, core support etc seem to have a different method. Those might be month, shift, day and station or some proofing number. The fenders in your pics could be Dec 10th and Nov 22. One made during first shift and the other during third shift.


----------

